# Asturias



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

A few quick pics of my short break to Asturias, it was a staggeringly beautiful place, a cross between Wales, Cornwall and Austria







Plenty of sun, sand, snow & mountains.







The people love Ireland so my Irish passport came very much in handy!

Carolyn, I told you they were big







Unlike the poxy hire car in the middle, I can't remember what was but it appeard not to have an engine.


















Nice.










No idea what this is called but it stopped me in my tracks, I am going to find out.


















My daughter, Tierra.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice pictures Mark .... I have never been to NW Spain .... looks great


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Cheers John, the food is great too and the Cider 

The barmen make a right show of pouring it from shoulder height then tell you to drink it quick, so I did, all the time, everywhere I went


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Cider ??









Is it like scrumpy or more like its fizzy counterpart?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

JoT said:


> Cider ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Asturias is world renowed for "Sidre" production (so they told me







) It is sold in all bars and Siderias sell nothing else, they are Cider nuts.









http://www.bootsnall.com/europetravelguide...un02sidra.shtml

The taste reminded me off the 30p a pint cider I used to drink at the students bar circa 1980, not very fizzy, rather flat and very cloudy, a little bitter too. The second pint always tasted better. 

They are famous for something ese too, I saw a guy's face plastered every bloody where, I had no idea who he was, I thought perhaps he was a matador.







It was only on Sunday that I realised he was the F1 champ, er........his name has escaped me again.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I've been up there and it's beautiful!

Unless I'm mistaken, that's the church at Covadonga, legendarily the location of the first Spanish victory that kicked off the Reconquista.

Lovely part of the world!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Dave ME said:


> I've been up there and it's beautiful!
> 
> Unless I'm mistaken, that's the church at Covadonga, legendarily the location of the first Spanish victory that kicked off the Reconquista.
> 
> Lovely part of the world!


You are right Dave, what a setting!









I am going back next month for another short break, on my own this time.


----------

